# Battery grips, BG-E2 vs E2N



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi Folks.
I have been thinking about getting a grip, (on all sorts of things but this is about the camera ;D) and see that 1 grip could be used on 2 of my cameras.
My question is, I have read that the E2 has a dedicated BBF button where the E2N seems not to, I have searched for pictures to prove this but people seem quite lax at their picture labelling, showing E2N's as E2's more often than not.
Could a couple of you that have these grips please help clear this up. I have converted to BBF and really like the dedicated button.

I was going to get the N version for its slight weather seal improvement, but not if it's missing a button over the older version! :

Thanks in advance for any help folks.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## J.R. (Nov 1, 2013)

Wasn't the E2N grip discontinued?

Anyhow, not that it will help but the E2N doesn't have a BBF button - see below


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi J.R.
Actually that is quite a help as it means I can concentrate on the E2 grip. Both of these choices were used, and eliminating the E2N will save 1/3 of the cost,  the BG-E2 is up for £20, the BG-E2N is up for £30!!

If someone with an E2 non N could confirm it does (or doesn't) have a BBF that would be a great help.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## wsheldon (Nov 1, 2013)

Valvebounce said:


> Hi J.R.
> Actually that is quite a help as it means I can concentrate on the E2 grip. Both of these choices were used, and eliminating the E2N will save 1/3 of the cost,  the BG-E2 is up for £20, the BG-E2N is up for £30!!
> 
> If someone with an E2 non N could confirm it does (or doesn't) have a BBF that would be a great help.
> ...



I bought a used BG-E2N for my 20D and 50D, and I can confirm that it does *not* have a dedicated AF-ON button on the back (unlike my new BG-E13 for my 6D, which does). However, you can set a custom function to swap the positions of the AF and * buttons, then use the * (left button) on the BG-E2N for BBF. That's how I set up my 50D and it works fine. 

Not ideal, but if you can retrain your fingers you can just leave your camera set up that way for use when the grip is installed or not. I tended to switch back when I removed the grip, then fumbled a bit to adapt when putting it back on.


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi,
I have my 20D set up like that using the * button for BBF, the trouble is it causes slight confusion when swapping back to the 40D and 7D, hence when I read that the BG-E2 had a dedicated focus on button I figured it would reduce confusion.
This is going to be an experiment to find out how I get on with a gripped camera, if I like it I will shell out for (or add to christmas list) the grip for the 7D also used genuine, if I don't like it I will re-sell the BG-E2 and shouldn't loose a lot if anything at £20! Or that is the plan. 
I would still like to know if there is a dedicated button. 

Cheers Graham.



wsheldon said:


> Valvebounce said:
> 
> 
> > Hi J.R.
> ...


----------



## Atonegro (Nov 2, 2013)

I have both grips, and there is *no difference* in buttons.
Both have two buttons on the back.

The only difference on the outside is the *N*


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Atonegro..
Many thanks, I have no idea why a reviewer would say that one had focus on button and one didn't! : 
Oh well, as they are now even on buttons, is the "weather sealing" worth a tenner? From what I have read possibly not, seems to be a gimmick according to some.

Cheers Graham.


----------



## Atonegro (Nov 2, 2013)

The N-version has a rubber seal on the battery compartiment, where the old version only has a felt strip at the bottom.

But the rubber is not all around, and not very thight to the grip.
So, it helps, but not a lot.
And how waterproof the grip may be, your camera is certainly not !


----------



## Valvebounce (Nov 2, 2013)

Hi Atonegro
So don't worry about the weather seal as I thought.
Thanks again.

By the way your English is way better than my non existant Dutch so please don't write in Dutch! 
If you are in the Netherlands rather than one of their colonies, are you anywhere near the Nijmegen, Arnhem area, we have friends near there.

Cheers Graham.



Atonegro said:


> The N-version has a rubber seal on the battery compartiment, where the old version only has a felt strip at the bottom.
> 
> But the rubber is not all around, and not very thight to the grip.
> So, it helps, but not a lot.
> And how waterproof the grip may be, your camera is certainly not !


----------

